# Am I smoking on Dank?



## Dankbudder (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello rollitup, 

So I am kind of new to the bud scene and my boy has been charging me a premium for this alleged dank and I want to know if Im getting jewed. 

Would you smoke on this for a premium? By premium I'm talking 280 a zip. 

Thanks.

Full size pic: 

http://i.imgur.com/wHIEL.jpg


----------



## drolove (Dec 14, 2012)

looks pretty good from what i can see. hard to really know without smelling it, and tasting it. guess you'll have to send me some to try out 

on the real though. looks pretty good for 280 a zip


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks quality how does it taste that's the real question


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks picked too early.. and too much cost. You can not judge (even though I think it is a retarded word) "dank" from a picture and a few crumbled buds. You need to smell, touch, smoke, taste etc... Asking is just pointless unless you have an experienced buddy smoke with you.


----------



## Dankbudder (Dec 14, 2012)

That's kinda the problem the taste and smoke are very mild and smooth, I really thought dank was one hitter quitter. 

Added full size pic.



BigBuddahCheese said:


> Looks picked too early.. and too much cost. You can not judge (even though I think it is a retarded word) "dank" from a picture and a few crumbled buds. You need to smell, touch, smoke, taste etc... Asking is just pointless unless you have an experienced buddy smoke with you.


That's what I feared. 

You do have a point, but I think visual cues are more or less accurate. E.G you said it was picked early, something one can distinguish without taste, smell etc. I'm assuming you said this is due to the clear trichs but again I don't know much.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 14, 2012)

Dankbudder said:


> That's kinda the problem the taste and smoke are very mild and smooth, I really thought dank was one hitter quitter.
> 
> Added full size pic.


It should be...

Again.. sounds like harvested too early like 95% of the other so-called "dank" ripoffs.


----------



## goodski (Dec 15, 2012)

i agree too early, way too much white/clear for 280 patience is a virtue my brother! goodski


----------



## Robfather (Dec 15, 2012)

Is 280 an ounce a standard price for you guys to the south?


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Dec 16, 2012)

How to tell if weed is dank.

That's a good question. I have a simple test for dank.

Throw a small bud of your "dank" into a glass or corelware bowl. then put it in the microwave for about a minute or so.

Pull it out, and smoke it how you like it. If the bud still retains a good amount of flavor, quality and potency. Then there is a high percentage of odds, you are smoking some pretty dank grass.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats the dumbest advice I've read on here yet. Lets fuck something up to see if is doesn't suck. How about does it burn smooth, hows the flavor, does it crackle? You can see by the pics it has potential. My guess is that if you live somewhere where you have to ask if the weed is dank then not everyone has dank weed. Most place without a high grade market $280 is a good deal. Even in areas with alot of good weed 280 is not a horrible deal, although I'm sure you could have done better. 

Don't nuke yer weed dude!



Vincent VonBlown said:


> How to tell if weed is dank.
> 
> That's a good question. I have a simple test for dank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parker1023 (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends where you live. Me living in cali I would pay like 150 for an oz of some of that


----------

